# About diploma of management, marketin or business



## kemalduman (Feb 6, 2012)

*About diploma of management, marketing or business*

I am from Turkey, I have a bachelor degree of industrial engineering from METU. I want to apply for 476 subclass but I think I cannot find job unless having Australian experience. To have Australian experience to apply for subclass 476, I want to apply diploma programs of management, marketing or business in Australia. Do you have any idea about Australian Institute of Professional Education, shortly AIPE. It is located in Sydney.
Moreover, which one of these three (Diploma of marketing, business or management) is beneficial for me when seeking jobs in Australia.
Thank you
Best regards


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Diploma in general is lower than bachelor. 
Certificate>> Diploma>>associate degree>> Bachelor>> masters>> PhD

Just a quick think if you want to go backwards after already obtaining a bachelors.


----------



## kemalduman (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, I understand but diploma programs are meant they are taken after bachelor before master for international students. I am confused now whether taking diploma program will increase my chance to find job in Australia.


----------



## kemalduman (Feb 6, 2012)

There are some graduate diploma programs offered for people having bachelor. Do you offer any graduate diploma programs that you know about?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

kemalduman said:


> There are some graduate diploma programs offered for people having bachelor. Do you offer any graduate diploma programs that you know about?


What you looking for is *Graduate *Diploma, AIPE doesnt offer these


----------



## kemalduman (Feb 6, 2012)

Boboa said:


> What you looking for is *Graduate *Diploma, AIPE doesnt offer these


I know AIPE does not offer graduate diploma programs. To gain Australia experience, AIPE is my last choice, I am looking for other graduate diplomas and certificate.
Which one do you suggest: diploma or certificate?
Best regards


----------

